# Iberital MC2 Won't Adjust to a Coarser Grind



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi everyone

Not sure how clear the image is but the notches on the plastic gear of my MC2 have broken a little and I can't now adjust the grinder to be coarser. I have some coffee stuck in there that I need to adjust it coarser to free up.

Does anyone have any solution? I can't seem to take the plastic gear off though I had seen an video of someone doing it effortlessly. Does it need to be at max coarse setting to remove?

Many thanks









Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

@Mouzone

loosen/undo the two screws and worm drive will move away from cog..


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

I have done that but I can't actually remove or manually turn the plastic gear without the worm screw, it feels totally wedged on.

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wrap a duster around the plastic and try again. Did you cross thread it when you replaced it ? Perhaps that is why it has stripped the teeth when trying to adjust.

With the worm drive removed it should turn easily with fingers.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

Sadly it wasn't easy to move with worm drive removed, I think because it was so clogged up. I manage to wiggle it a bit with worm drive and then like you say, with a duster and a lot of force, get it moving. Gave it a thorough clean and all back together and working now. Real pain about the worn away teeth but I can work around it

Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they are a replaceable part, but you would have to press the burr out to swap them.


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Press out the burr in that part and turn it 180 degrees and push back in.

Screw back in

Now the chewed teeth should be on the opposite side away from the worm gear


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ithink you will find there is a flat on one side to stop it rotating*.*


----------

